# Nice and clean and back to dirty in a day



## Big ant (May 29, 2013)

Cleaned the car and was really impressed. But after the journey home it went from this to this.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks like you will have to go through the same process again ant


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

To be honest this is what I love about driving cars. Once it's filthy set to and give it a good clean and protection, stand back with a big smile on your face ready for the next drive. Sad I know :roll:

Colin


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

The TT is a dirty bastid at the best of times :lol: loves getting filthy on a motorway run, especially its ars :lol:


----------

